

Comparing E-mail Address Validation Regular Expressions - soundsop
http://fightingforalostcause.net/misc/2006/compare-email-regex.php

======
kogir
Has it occurred to no-one that there are better ways to validate an email than
a regex?

I wrote a quick little function once after reading the relevant RFCs that
scores 16/17 valid and 14/19 invalid on his test in O(n) time. I could up that
but most of the failure cases are really unlikely.

Also, the test cases listed don't cover everything, like email addresses of
the form "I'm in quotes @#$!!!(&^*_+="@domain.com which are technically valid.

